# Buying a new MOTHERBOARD and PROCESSOR upto 25k??



## krish_puri (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am thinking of buying a new motherboard and processor. My budget is upto 30k. If this is less, I can buy them 1 at a time.
I need a very high performance processor and motherboard. It will be required for all sorts of purposes...
I currently own a XFX nVidia Geforce 8600 GT GPU with 512 mb memory. I also own a 320 GB HDD and 2 GB RAM. Regarding the display, I recently bough a Dell SP2208 WFP widescreen 22" LCD monitor.

Which is the best Intel Core 2 Extreme?? How much does it cost?? I know that is very costly but how will it be if I go for an Intel Core 2 Quad processor?? What other processors are there that perform equally well?? What motherboard should I use with these processors??

Please answer my questions and also suggest me your opinions on different motherboards and processors that are equivalent to these...Also, please quote their prices.

Cheers
Krish


----------



## acewin (Dec 4, 2008)

C2Q + mobo from Asus P5Q Series pr MSI Platinum/Diamond + DDR2/DDR3 RAM

have you checked prices locally.


----------



## krish_puri (Dec 5, 2008)

No,
I didn't know what to buy so I haven't checked any prices...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

krish_puri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking of buying a new motherboard and processor. My budget is upto 30k. If this is less, I can buy them 1 at a time.
> I need a very high performance processor and motherboard. It will be required for all sorts of purposes...
> ...




Great Budget dont worry u can get Superb proc and motherboard for 30K

the Only CORE2QUAD processor which is just near to Corei7 and sometime it equals the performance of Corei7 
The processor is 

CORE2QUAD Q9550[12MB L2 Cache + 1333 FSB + 45nm] ======> 16600/-

The Motherboard Stable & Good for better OCing means

MSI ZILENT (which comes with zalman cooler)[p45 chipset + 1600FSB + free zalman cooler] ===> 11300/-

 if u take the X48 chipset means the stable mobo means it cost around 20k+

the another good and expensive option is ASUS RAMPAGE EXTREME ====>27k

MSI (platinum or zilent) mobo is brilliant and good for gamers /----- go for it

16600+11300======>27900/-

cool , but one thing 8600GT ???


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2008)

Processor: Intel Core 2Q 9550 (2.83 GHz) : Rs. 17000.00 (street price may be low.)
Motherboard : ASUS P5Q-E : Rs. 10000.00

and If you are looking for a good gaming machine then try to Buy at least a Palit's HD 4850 for around 9k.


----------



## acewin (Dec 6, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> if u take the X48 chipset means the stable mobo means it cost around 20k+



did not knew that a stable X48 would cost much
price of MSI X48 Platinum is around 13-14K
also 8600GT old but not bad, if he has then he should use it. Its upto him how to keep his sytem, why spend unneccesarily. He can buy a separate GPU anytime, current prices have also to be noted, they rose alot just because of dollar price rising.

@krish you did not mention if you are including RAM in this budget or not.
So, I will try putting things in total perspective plan it as your wish.

Intel C2Q 9450 in less than 15K rides over C2Q 9550, the difference is not that much to spend 2K more.
Mobo, MSI P45 Platinum/Zilent 10-11K has Zalman Cooler in it
Asus P5Q Pro  in 8.8K
Biostar TP45 in around 6-7K
The above have DDR2 RAM base

MSI X48 Platinum in 13.5-14K
Asus P5Q3 Deluxe WiFi (P45 chipset mobo)15K
Asus P5Q3
MSI P45 Diamond with combo of DDR2 and DDR3 with crossfire
Asus P5QC combo DDR2 and DDR3 but no crossfire
alot many recommendations and 15K is max for best of P45
My recco is Asus P5Q Pro or MSI P45 Zilient and Biostar TP45which ahve DDR2 base

DDR3 prices is very high almost 4 times of DDR2, 
You will have to check for combos if wanna have DDR3 latter
and if want to have DDR3 RAMs I gave the mobos.

That is why I asked you to check few pricing. atleast for DDR2 and DDR3 RAMs in the market.

and later reco will be buy a gfx card latter on for sure. Prices have decreased alot, so have something good. you can even keep 8600GT if you do not think much of gaming. Though I am sure you will change gfx card in next 5-6 months for sure


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 12, 2008)

wangprefix said:


> hey guys can you give the exact price as on 12/12/08 of the mobos  msi p35 diamond and the msi p45 diamond  would apreciate it greatly. help me out here guys



Dont know about P35 cause its very worst chipset , but  MSI P45 diamond is great cost 10.2K


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2008)

seriously, if you need high perf components, 

1) Intel Core i7 920: 15k
2) Gigabyte X58 GA-EX58-DS4: 13k-14k.
3) Corsair 2x1Gb DDR3 1333MHz RAM: 6k-7k

Yes it overshoots your budget by 5k. But this rig kills most of core 2 extreme processos without mercy

Note: MSI X58 board is having serious BIOS issues (mobo dies). Get ASUS or Gigabyte models


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 13, 2008)

But why are you wasting so much for a mobo- processor when you have an 8600gt. Its makes more sense to buy a cheap board+ processsor with a decent graphic card. You need to set your upgrade priorities straight.


----------



## krish_puri (Dec 20, 2008)

I am also looking for a very good graphics card. Budget is not a problem for me. So I can go with the top ones that will be good with my motherboard.

Also, I think I will go with DDR3 in RAM.

And because I reside in Delhi, can you please tell me the latest prices in Nehru Place (if possible).


----------



## toofan (Dec 21, 2008)

If you are thinking of buying ddr3 ram then you must go for Desibond's config.
and for a good gfx card like HD 4850 you will hv to spent 9.5k more.


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

> 1) Intel Core i7 920: 15k
> 2) Gigabyte X58 GA-EX58-DS4: 13k-14k.
> 3) Corsair 2x1Gb DDR3 1333MHz RAM: 6k-7k



 +1...destroys all 50k core 2 extreme processors by quite some margin...To this add a palit HD4850 at 10k or an HD4870 at 16.7k if your budget allows and you will have a monster config....see my core i7 review if you want to see the performance of core i7 against core 2 extreme.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2008)

krish_puri said:


> I am also looking for a very good graphics card. Budget is not a problem for me. So I can go with the top ones that will be good with my motherboard.
> 
> Also, I think I will go with DDR3 in RAM.
> 
> And because I reside in Delhi, can you please tell me the latest prices in Nehru Place (if possible).



Wait for Nvidia GTX295, the new king!!!

Should be around 30k


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2008)

But if u wait for GTX295,u can certainly wait till HD4850x2's 299$ price hits India.

Then u can get it for 16.5k, how's that a deal?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2008)

Buy a 790FX motherboard with SB750 chipset and 4-way crossfire capability for 10K and get a sempron LE 2.1GHz CPU for 1.4K.

On january, you can buy an AMD Phenom II 940 quadcore 3.0GHz CPU for 15K.


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

^he said budget not a big prob...you can get the forementioned cre i7 only config for 34k no...also he wants ddr3


----------



## jck (Dec 21, 2008)

The Sorcerer said:


> But why are you wasting so much for a mobo- processor when you have an 8600gt. Its makes more sense to buy a cheap board+ processsor with a decent graphic card. You need to set your upgrade priorities straight.



+1


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2008)

The Sorcerer said:


> But why are you wasting so much for a mobo- processor when you have an 8600gt. Its makes more sense to buy a cheap board+ processsor with a decent graphic card. You need to set your upgrade priorities straight.



Don't worry mate. He is going to get a GPU too


----------



## krish_puri (Dec 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Don't worry mate. He is going to get a GPU too


 
Yeah, that is exactly what I am saying. I am actually looking for a monster configuration and I do not have any budget problems.

For the GPU, how about the nVidia GeForce 9800 GX2?? How does it perform and what is its price?? How powerful is the GeForce GTX 295 and *when is it releasing*?? I can wait for it...

I can do with DesiBond's configuration and till the release of GTX 295, I can use my current graphics card...*How about this?? Will this configuration be good enough??*


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

yes. wait for the release of GTX295. It is now the fastest card on earth, beating HD4870 X2 with slight margin. You can also check HD4870X2 and HD4850X2 if you think GTX295 if too costly.

Or waiting for the price of GTX295 is a better choice as you will also see a flurry of price cuts by AMD and nVidia to give way to GTX295.


----------



## amitash (Dec 22, 2008)

gtx295 is not likely to be cheap by any margin...im pretty sure its going to be over 35k here in india...you can get the 4870x2 for 25k though and dont get 9800gx2..its easily beat by a 4870....thrashed by a 4870x2


----------



## krish_puri (Dec 22, 2008)

Has 4870x2 released in India?? If not, when is the the expected release??





comp@ddict said:


> But if u wait for GTX295,u can certainly wait till HD4850x2's 299$ price hits India.
> 
> Then u can get it for 16.5k, how's that a deal?


Is it actually releasing in India for that price?? If so, when??


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> yes. wait for the release of GTX295. It is now the fastest card on earth, beating HD4870 X2 with slight margin. You can also check HD4870X2 and HD4850X2 if you think GTX295 if too costly.
> 
> Or waiting for the price of GTX295 is a better choice as you will also see a flurry of price cuts by AMD and nVidia to give way to GTX295.



The price wud be as much or a bit higher than HD4870X2 during it's launch, and it's not a margin, it beats HD4870x2 by as much as 20frames in some games.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2008)

amitash said:


> gtx295 is not likely to be cheap by any margin...im pretty sure its going to be over 35k here in india...you can get the 4870x2 for 25k though and dont get 9800gx2..its easily beat by a 4870....thrashed by a 4870x2


WHERE can you buy a 4870X2 for 25K in India ?


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anybody know a good PCIX16 graphics card for 2000-4000?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

GF 9500GT^^^



krish_puri said:


> Has 4870x2 released in India?? If not, when is the the expected release??


Has ur clock turned bak, it's there for months now


----------



## janitha (Dec 22, 2008)

sa_still_rocks said:


> Does anybody know a good PCIX16 graphics card for 2000-4000?



Get Nvidia 8600 with 256DDR3 for < 4K.


----------



## krish_puri (Dec 28, 2008)

Just bought the following configuration:

Intel Core i7 920
Intel Desktop Board DX58SO Extreme Series
Transcend 4GB (2 X 2 GB) DDR3 1333 MHZ


*Can you tell me when is the GTX 295 releasing in India??*


----------



## amitash (Dec 28, 2008)

^nice choice on the procy..hoq much did you pay for the mobo?? i would have gone fr gigabyte UD5 for 16.5k but the intel one is pretty decent too...And how much did you pay for the RAM? the i7 has a tripple channel controller you would have gotten better performance with 3 1GB sticks instead of 2 2GB sticks...still its a great config congrats!!...with a GTX-295 it will be Uber fast.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 29, 2008)

krish_puri said:


> Just bought the following configuration:
> 
> Intel Core i7 920
> Intel Desktop Board DX58SO Extreme Series
> ...



Nice choice. Congratulations

am not sure about the GTX295 release date in India


----------



## amitash (Dec 29, 2008)

^rest assured it will atleast be 40k here in india.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 29, 2008)

hmm. yes. but I think the price will fall pretty fast, with ATI ready to take the crown any moment.


----------



## krish_puri (Dec 31, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^nice choice on the procy..hoq much did you pay for the mobo?? i would have gone fr gigabyte UD5 for 16.5k but the intel one is pretty decent too...And how much did you pay for the RAM? the i7 has a tripple channel controller you would have gotten better performance with 3 1GB sticks instead of 2 2GB sticks...still its a great config congrats!!...with a GTX-295 it will be Uber fast.


 
The mobo was for about 17.8k and the RAM totalled to about 9k.

Yeah, I will definitely buy the card as soon as it's launched in India.



desiibond said:


> Nice choice. Congratulations
> 
> am not sure about the GTX295 release date in India


 
Thanks. It couldn't have been possible without your help!!

*According to reports, nVidia is launching the GTX 295 in India on 8th January, the first day of the CES 2009. Wow!!*


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup,and GTX285 too, which is 10% faster than GTX280,but yet slower than HD4870x2.


----------



## krish_puri (Dec 31, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yup,and GTX285 too, which is 10% faster than GTX280,but yet slower than HD4870x2.


 
And I have just read that nVidia has decided a price of just 499 USD for the GTX 295, when the card is released in the US. So ATI is definitely going to lower their prices for the 4870 X2.
So now, how much do you people think it will cost in Inda when it's 499 USD in the US??


----------



## amitash (Dec 31, 2008)

Atleast 30k imo...maybe even 35-40.


----------



## krish_puri (Jan 2, 2009)

No problem...I just can't wait to get my hands on it!!


----------

